# Bathroom exhaust fan and minimum distance from shower



## Dustball

I'm wondering if bathroom exhaust fans fall under IRC E3903.10?



> ...shall not have any parts located within a zone measured 3 feet (914 mm) horizontally and 8 feet (2438 mm) vertically from the top of a bathtub rim or shower stall threshold. This zone is all encompassing and includes the zone directly over the tub or shower.


It's probably the wrong one but I can't find anything that mentions exhaust fan location restrictions. Due to a soffit, I'm restricted to installing a fan within 12 inches horizontally of the shower threshold and 85" vertically.


----------



## Magnettica

That IRC Code seems a lot like the one we have in the NEC, article 410.4 (D). It basically states that no light fixture other than a recessed-type can be mounted within' 3' of the edge of the basin (tub) unless it's 8' high or greater. Most exhaust fans are rated for damp locations so you should be fine. Check the manufacturer specs to see if it needs GFCI protection.

Good luck.


----------



## Dustball

All right, thanks. I found the Broan 744 which seems like it should work very well for the location. It's a recessed light/fan combo U.L. listed for use over bathtubs and showers when connected to a GFCI protected branch circuit.


----------



## mdshunk

You can put the exhaust fan actually in the shower if you want to. Some builders I wire for want it done just that way. Most of them have a sticker inside that says you need to GFCI protect it somehow if it's in the tub or shower zone. I guess Mag just said all that, huh? :laughing: Well, now I second it! :thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic

Can't be right.
That would exclude fans from
half the ¾ bath in the country.


----------



## Magnettica

mdshunk said:


> You can put the exhaust fan actually in the shower if you want to. Some builders I wire for want it done just that way. Most of them have a sticker inside that says you need to GFCI protect it somehow if it's in the tub or shower zone. I guess Mag just said all that, huh? :laughing: Well, now I second it! :thumbsup:



I just bought a new iMac the other day so I am cruising full-speed.:clap:


----------



## tdavis

*you could go remote...*

You could use the fans that mount an intake in the ceiling and then remotely place the fan motor far enough away. I mostly install the fan/can combo. one inspector wanted to see a shower trim, hmm, hows air supposed to go through that? he let logic win over books.


----------



## Gaza

As most shower bathroom exhaust fans extract steam and air to the outside of the building thus drawing out the warm air. Would anybody know of a system in Australia available that extracts the steam and recycles the warm air back into the room.


----------



## 480sparky

Wow. Resurrect a 2 years, 2 month, and 22 day-old thread. Is this a CT record?


----------



## neolitic

480sparky said:


> Wow. Resurrect a 2 years, 2 month, and 22 day-old thread. Is this a CT record?


Not even close....


----------

